

Show HN: Mapster - gsundeep
http://gsundeep.com/mapster

======
FelixP
How is this better than the yelp search functionality (other than the fact
that I'm not a fan of Yelp's UI)?

------
hilti
What's the point? Mapster uses the Google Places API or am I wrong? I'm
missing some cool benefits.

------
heretohelp
Re-editing the address after providing one doesn't work. Hitting enter or
clicking the search button doesn't work in this case either.

Using an intersection like "California and San Antonio Rd., 94043" sorta works
but the map is centered incorrectly and doesn't use locations near that actual
intersection, mostly just where the map is mis-centered.

Clicking on an pin, then the name, breaks and takes me to a url with
"undefined" in it.

It is unclear what this is supposed to do and what value it's supposed to
provide.

It is unclear where the ratings/stars are coming from and what they mean.

Clicking "let us locate you" prompts me via the HTML5 location API, but it
doesn't actually work and does nothing after I provide it with permission to
use my location.

This functionality works outside of your app.

That's the last feedback I can provide, if you want more, I can tell you my
billing rate.

Back to my startup. Godspeed.

~~~
gsundeep
Some of the things you mentioned that are broken do work on my browser
(Chrome). I haven't had a chance to test this with other browsers, I'll try FF
and Safari and see if those problems show up there.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
heretohelp
I'm using Google Chrome 20. Happens on my older Chromium too.

